# First time diesel owner



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze! You'll come across a good amount of info on here! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to a great driving experience, my diesel Cruze is now 14 months old and I still love it and have not a single thing go wrong to date.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This thread is worthless without pictures!!!!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome to another early adopter!

That diesel power is intoxicating. After driving mine for a month I don't think I could buy another gasser again.

Makes me wish for a diesel-powered hearse.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome to the cruzer's ,, The fuel mileage is going to knock your socks off


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase... _Wise choice!_

I've had mine a week, and I must say that I absolutely LOVE my lil' green "farm tractor"!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats, you'll find out that more you ride there's a constant battle between doing more mpg and wot!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome! I love mine more each day and 18K trouble free miles so far.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats on the TD. I too just picked up my first diesel car. Love the power.


----------



## HawgFan (Sep 29, 2013)

Took a picture of the Cruze. Someone said "pics or it didn't happen", so here it is.


I guess my pic was too big. It didn't make it to this post.


----------



## HawgFan (Sep 29, 2013)

2nd try


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Excellent color choice, looks just like mine


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Mine is the same color as well. The silver is a sharp color.


It sure is. 

It was one of the two colours used to unveil the diesel model. 

The other was crystal red tintcoat.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures!!!!



View attachment 39097
This do, Nitrate Silver, tinted windows only option.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Guess I'm the only "old" person here that went with the Champagne Silver aka Gold. I love how there are so may different names for the colors. I had that adventure trying to buy touchup paint for my VW. The same blue had three different names between the US, Canada and Europe. Color codes are one's savior!

Nice looking car and you will enjoy it! I like driving my Chevy 2.0T diesel over my old VW 1.8T gasser any day.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep - Switchblade Silver... Silver Ice Metallic...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi HawgFan! Congrats on your new Cruze Diesel! You can definitely learn a lot about your Cruze here on the forum. There is so much knowledge and information here. You can also send me a private message if you have any questions. I am here to assist Cruze owners!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## HawgFan (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Jackie! I will take you up on your offer if the need arises.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Guess I'm the only "old" person here that went with the Champagne Silver aka Gold. I love how there are so may different names for the colors.


I considered Champagne Silver but my Cadillac is in a similar shade called Cognac Frost Tricoat.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Good call then. I like multiple colors in the stable. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad to know that you are loving your Cruze Diesel Aussie. I think the Cruze Diesel is an awesome car too. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations on the new Cruze diesel!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Great! That's what I'm here for. Have a great weekend!

Jackie
GM Customer Care


----------

